

Apple's Ship has Sailed: there is no “next” iPhone - brandoncarl
https://medium.com/@brandonjcarl/23cd5c241a82

======
PaulHoule
The point is that the amazing thing about Apple is it's profit margins and
those are supported by a cellular industry that is brilliant at designing
plans that extract the maximum amount of money out of people.

~~~
brandoncarl
Yes, Tim Cook's an operational genius. However those cell phone plans are
starting to change, which I think makes things a bit more complex for Apple.

